# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Silah Kanunu: TSK yerine polis ordusu!

## bozok

*Silah Kanunu: TSK yerine polis ordusu!*


*Arslan Bulut*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*26.12.2009*




AKP Hükümeti, 1 Temmuz 2009 günü Meclis’e sevk ettiği *“Silah Kanunu”* ile MİT’e ve polise *“askeri silah”* ithal etme yetkisi vermek istiyor. 10 Aralık’ta görüşmeleri başlayan tasarı kamuoyuna *“bıçak ve biber gazına düzenleme”* *diye* yansıtılmıştı. Kanal D’nin haberine göre mevcut kanunda askeri silah ithalatı ve ihracı Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’nın izniyle yapılabiliyor, kayıtlar, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nda tutuluyor. Meclis İçişleri Komisyonu’nda görüşmeleri süren *“Silah Kanunu”* tasarısıyla, askeri silahların (MİT ve polis için) Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanlığı ile İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından da ithal edilmesinin yolu açılıyor. Tasarı Alt Komisyona gidince ilgili kuruluşlardan da görüş istendi. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın hazırladığı Bilgi Notu’nda, _“Düzenleme ile, MİT ve genel kolluk kuvvetlerinin askeri nitelikte silah ithal edebilmeleri mümkün hale getirilmiştir. Tasarının bu haliyle yasalaşması halinde, askeri silah ve malzemelerin ithali tek elden takip edilmeyecek, kontrolsüz kalacaktır”_ deniliyor. 

Yeni Silah Kanunu’yla *askerlerden de* silah ruhsatı işlemleriyle ilgili valiliklerden izin ve onay alması isteniyor! 


* * *


Polis veya istihbarat ne yapacak askeri silahı? 

Kime karşı kullanacak? 

Mümtaz’er Türköne,_ “Mevcut ordu dağıtılmalı, yeni bir Nizam-ı Cedit ordusu kurulmalı, jandarma bütünüyle lağvedilmeli”_ derken, demek ki bu yönde hazırlıklar olduğu bilgisine sahipti ve kamuoyu oluşturmaya çalışıyordu. 

Türköne, _“Yeni bir ordu kurmak, çağın ihtiyaçlarına ve ülkenin çıkarlarına uygun köklü bir dış güvenlik reformuna girişmek demek._ 

_‘Mevcut komuta kademesini tasfiye edince, yeni orduyu kiminle kuracağız?’ diye soranlara cevabı yine tarihten verelim. Ankara’da yeni orduyu kuran komutanların -Atatürk dahil- rütbesi neydi?”_ diyordu. 

* * *

Türk Ordusu’nun dağıtılması, Mondros mütarekesinin en önemli şartları arasındaydı. Dağıtma sırasında da üanakkale ile İstanbul Boğazları açılacak ve buralardaki savunma tesisleri İtilaf Devletlerince işgal edilecekti. Osmanlı Ordusu terhis edilecek, silah ve cephaneleri, galip devletlere verilecekti. Donanma teslim edilecek ve belirlenen bir limanda demirli olarak tutulacaktı. Toros tünelleri yabancı devletlerin işgaline terk edilecekti. Telsiz-Telgraf, Osmanlı kontrolünden çıkarılacaktı. Aynı durum demiryolları için de geçerli idi. İtilaf Devletleri güvenliklerini tehdit eden bir durum ortaya çıktığı zaman stratejik bölgeleri işgal edebileceklerdi. 

* * *

*Demek ki şimdi de durum farksız!* Atatürk_ “Cebren ve hile ile aziz vatanın bütün kaleleri zaptedilmiş, bütün tersanelerine girilmiş, bütün orduları dağıtılmış ve memleketin her köşesi bilfiil işgal edilmiş olabilir”_ derken, stratejik kuruluşların, toprakların ve limanların yabancılara satılmasını ve silah kanunu gibi hileleri mi kastediyordu acaba?

Polise askeri silah dağıtılacak, askerler ise silah ruhsatı alabilmek için polise başvuracak! 

Bunlar Mümtaz’er Türköne’nin hayalleri değil, TBMM’de görüşülen kanun tasarısının maddeleri! 

Cebren değil ama *hile ile* Türk ordusu dağıtılmak, yerine de polis ordusu getirilmek isteniyor. 

Sahi, ordunun silahlarını kim teslim alacak? Amerikan Büyükelçisi mi?

*Subayları intihar eden bir ordudan bahsediyoruz!* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Hükümetle asker karşı karşıya!* 

*25.12.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Genelkurmay ve hükümet arasındaki suikast gerilimine bir de silah gerilimi eklendi.*

*Silah kanunu* yüzünden iktidarla asker karşı karşıya geldi. Hükümet, kanunda değişiklik yaparak MİT'e ve Polise* "askeri silah"* ithal yetkisi veriyor. Genelkurmay,* "Askeri silahlar kontrolsüz kalabilir"* diyerek karşı çıkıyor.

İşte İbrahim Gündüz'ün özel haberiyle, Meclis'te yaşanan kavganın iç yüzü...

Ankara'da istihbarat savaşları yaşanırken, Hükümetle Asker arasında Hükümetle Yargı arasında gerilim sürerken, müthiş bir tartışmanın daha* “perde gerisinde”* yaşandığı ortaya çıktı. Gerilimin ve tartışmanın nedeni, Hükümetin Meclis'e sevkettiği *“Silah Kanunu”.*

MİT'e ve polise *“askeri silah”* ithal yetkisi veren kanuna asker karşı çıkıyor. Hükümet Silah Kanunu Tasarısını 1 Temmuz'da Meclis'e sevketmişti. 10 Aralık'ta görüşmeleri başlayan tasarı kamuoyuna *“bıçak ve biber gazına düzenleme”* diye yansımıştı.

Ancak İçişleri Alt Komisyona havale edilen ve bugünlerde Alt Komisyon'da görüşmeleri süren tasarının Askerle Hükümet arasında yeni bir gerilim kaynağı olduğu ortaya çıktı.

üünkü Genelkurmay, yeni Silah Kanunu'yla kendileri by pass edilerek *MİT'e ve Polise ağır “askeri silah” alınmak istendiğini* düşünüyor ve buna karşı çıkıyor. Yani Hükümetle Asker arasında yaşanan gerilimlere bir de silahlar eklendi.

Mevcut kanunda askeri silah ithalatı ve ihracı Milli Savunma Bakanlığı'nın izniyle yapılabiliyor. Kayıtlarsa Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nda tutuluyor.

Ancak Meclis İçişleri Komisyonu'nda görüşmeleri süren *“Silah Kanunu"* tasarısıyla, askeri silahların (MİT ve Polis için) Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanlığı ile İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından da ithal edilmesinin yolu açılıyor.

Tasarı Alt Komisyona gidince ilgili kuruluşlardan da görüş istendi. Asker de görüşünü komisyona bildirdi. Bir *“Bilgi Notu"* hazırlayan Genelkurmay,* "bu yasa çıkarsa, askeri silah ve malzemelerin ithali kontrolsüz kalacaktır"* dedi.

Askerin hazırladığı Bilgi Notu'nda, tasarının *"sivil amaca yönelik"* olarak hazırlandığı ama *"askeri silahları"* kapsadığı vurgulanıyor.

Komisyona gönderilen yazıda,* "askeri silahlara ilişkin düzenlemelerin, bu Tasarı kapsamı dışında bırakılması gerekmektedir"* deniliyor.

Askerin Bilgi Notu'nda,_ “Düzenleme ile, MİT ve genel kolluk kuvvetlerinin askeri nitelikte silah ithal edebilmeleri mümkün hale getirilmiştir... Tasarının bu haliyle yasalaşması halinde, askeri silah ve malzemelerin ithali tek elden takip edilmeyecek, kontrolsüz kalacaktır”_ deniyor.

Yeni Silah Kanunu'yla Hükümet, silahların kayıt ve ruhsat işlemlerini de düzenliyor. Düzenleme, mevcut uygulamanın aksine, askeri personele ait silahları *“kapsam dışında”* bırakmıyor.

Askerlerden de ruhsat işlemleriyle ilgili valiliklerden izin ve onay alması isteniyor. Asker bu düzenlemeye de* "operasyon bölgesinde"* sıkıntılara neden olacağı gerekçesiyle karşı çıkıyor. 




(İbrahim Gündüz / KANALD HABER üZEL)

----------


## bozok

*Emniyet de harp silahı ithal edecek*


*7.1.2010 / MANSUR üELİK / Ankara / MİLLİYET GZT.*



_TBMM İçişleri Alt Komisyonu, Silah Kanunu Tasarısı’nda değişiklik yaptı. Böylece Genelkurmay’ın çekincesine rağmen polisin de harp silahı ithal etmesine olanak sağlandı_


TBMM İçişleri Alt Komisyonu, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın çekincesine karşın, Silah Kanunu Tasarısı’nın *“Emniyet ve MİT’in de harp silahı ithal”* edebilmesini sağlayan maddesinde değişiklik yapmama kararı aldı. 

TBMM İçişleri Komisyonu’nda oluşturulan alt komisyonu Ak Parti Sivas Milletvekili Selami Uzun başkanlığında dün toplandı. 

Toplantıya rahatsız olduğu için gelemeyen CHP’li Hulusi Güvel’in dışında MHP’li Hasan üzdemir’in yanı sıra Ak Partili Nedim üztürk ve Hasan Altan katıldı.

*Yeniden görüşmek mümkün*
Toplantıda Genelkurmay da dahil olmak üzere ilgili kurumlardan gelen görüşlerin ele alındığı öğrenildi. Toplantı sonrasında Selami Uzun, _“Maddeleri tek tek ele alıp, görüşüyoruz. Ancak bu görüştüğümüz maddelere yeniden dönmeyeceğiz anlamına gelmiyor. Yazılı önerge ile bir çalışma yapılmadığı için her maddeyi her an yeniden görüşmemiz mümkün”_ dedi. 

Bu kapsamda toplantıda Genelkurmay’ın bilgi notu ile gönderdiği çekincelerin büyük bölümünün kabul edilmediği öğrenildi.

Genelkurmay, harp silahlarının ithali konusunda MİT ile Emniyet’e de yetki verilmesi, ayrıca bu kurumlarca yetkilendirilecek gerçek veya tüzel kişilerce de ithalin mümkün hale gelmesinin kontrolsüzlük yaratacağı ve getirilecek silahların yasa dışı oluşumların eline geçebileceği uyarısı yapmıştı.

*Biz böyle uygun gördük*
Uzun, mevcut yasaya göre de MİT’in ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve TSK’ya danışmadan ihtiyaç duyduğu istediği ağır silahı ithal edebildiğini belirterek, _“Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, bu yetkilerin kendi tekelinde toplanmasını istedi. Komisyon olarak biz kabul etmedik, böyle uygun gördük”_ dedi.

Buna karşın alt komisyon çalışması sırasında Genelkurmay’ın bir kaygısını yerinde bularak; örneğin kalaşnikof veya G3 görünümündeki av silahlarıyla kısa namlulu silahların üretim ve ihracında İçişleri Bakanlığı’nın yanı sıra Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’nın da uygun görüşünün alınmasına karar verdi.

*Fişeğe ceza geliyor*
Ayrıca açılım sürecinde özellikle Doğu ve Güneydoğu’da toplumsal olaylarda güvenlik güçlerine karşı silah olarak kullanılmaya başlanan havai fişekler için de ceza getirilmesi benimsendi. 

Buna göre havai fişeklerini saldırı amacıyla kullananlara 1 yıla kadar hapis cezası ya da idari para cezası verilmesine ilişkin bir hüküm tasarıya eklenecek.


...

----------


## bozok

*GüNüN SORUSU*


Askerin karşı çıktığı ama AKP’nin haince hazırladığı yasa tasarısına göre Polis de istediği ağır askeri silahı ithal etme izni alabilecekmiş.

Peki *bunun aynısı* nerede yaşanmış?

Lime lime edilen *Yugoslavya*’da..




* Bülent Uluçer



11.01.2010 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------

